# Angelschirm Verboten



## Istanblues (22. September 2008)

habe mal eine frage an euch, hab gelesen das man beim angeln an den maasplassen und an der maas keinen angelschirm aufstellen bzw benutzen da sie unter camping utensilien gilt?? stimt das wenn ja ist es nicht ewas unlogisch???#d


----------



## shadow_mirror (22. September 2008)

*AW: Angelschirm Verboten*

@Istanblues

Das Problem ist das die Holländer kein wildes Camping erlauben und es immer im Auge des Betrachters:g liegt wo dieses anfängt. Was die Polizei duldet #6muss für den Kontrolleur vom Amt nicht so sein|abgelehn. Wenn der einen schlechten Tag hat dann bist du mit einem Schirm ohne Überwurf schon fällig.#q Schwer zu verstehen Schirm nicht erlaubt aber die Birne zukiffen das geht|kopfkrat.

Gruß

Gerald


----------



## Funky73 (22. September 2008)

*AW: Angelschirm Verboten*

Moin,Camping ist normal ,wenn das Zelt geschlossen ist,wenn es einen Boden hat.Da der Schirm kein Boden hat,ist es kein Zelt |kopfkrat

Gruß Funky


----------



## Karauschenjäger (22. September 2008)

*AW: Angelschirm Verboten*



> Funky73 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Moin,Camping ist normal ,wenn das Zelt geschlossen ist,wenn es einen Boden hat.Da der Schirm kein Boden hat,ist es kein Zelt |kopfkrat
> > Gruß Funky


Beziehst Du diese Deine Aussage nun auf SH- bzw. deutsche Verhältnisse oder auf niederländische Rechtsauffassungen, denn das könnte ein "himmelweiter" Unterschied sein. Vor allem, wenn die Frage sich auf das Angeln bei unserem westlichen Nachbarn bezieht!

*
Munter bleiben 
Karauschenjäger
..........................*

.


----------



## dc1981 (22. September 2008)

*AW: Angelschirm Verboten*

Hallo zusammen,

also Angelschirme sind grundsätzlich erlaubt.:q
Die dürfen aber 1. "keinen überwurf" und 2. "keinen Boden" haben.
Da es sonst in die kategorie "Campen" geht und das ist "VERBOTEN".#c

Alles nachzulesen in den "Angelunterlagen" #4die eigentlich jeder bekommen haben muß, wenn er sich bei einem Verein angemeldet hat.



Greetings Daniel


----------



## gimli (23. September 2008)

*AW: Angelschirm Verboten*

Das Gerücht, dass Angelschirme allgemein verboten sind, hält sich offensichtlich sehr hartnäckig. Erstens kann man diese Aussage nicht einfach verallgemeinern und zweitens bezieht sich die gestellte Frage wohl eindeutig nur auf die Provinz Limburg.

Wie dc1981 schon schreibt, stimmt das so nicht.

In Limburg ist es verboten, Campingausrüstung am Gewässerrand aufzustellen. Hiermit werden auch Ausrüstungsteile gemeint, die im Allgemeinen der Angelei dienen, wie z.B. *verschlossene oder verschließbare* (Angel-)Schirme und Zelte.

So steht es in den allgemeinen Bestimmungen für Limburg. Es bezieht sich auf ein erholsames Nachtlager und damit ziemlich eindeutig auf Kampieren und ist somit verboten.

Offene (Angel-)Schirme als Wind- und/oder Regenschutz sind damit nicht gemeint und werden sicherlich auch nicht beanstandet.

Aussagen, wie die von shadow_mirror, spiegeln aber genau die Borniertheit wieder, die unter anderem auch wohl für das schlechte Ansehen der deutschen Angler in den Grenzgebieten sorgt. |rolleyes


----------



## goeddoek (23. September 2008)

*AW: Angelschirm Verboten*

Alle Achtung, Gerald |krach:

Dein viertes Posting und dann sowas. Das kommt nicht nur in den Niederlanden, sondern auch richtig gut an #q :c


----------



## arno (23. September 2008)

*AW: Angelschirm Verboten*



shadow_mirror schrieb:


> @Istanblues
> 
> Das Problem ist das die Holländer kein wildes Camping erlauben und es immer im Auge des Betrachters:g liegt wo dieses anfängt. Was die Polizei duldet #6muss für den Kontrolleur vom Amt nicht so sein|abgelehn. Wenn der einen schlechten Tag hat dann bist du mit einem Schirm ohne Überwurf schon fällig.#q Schwer zu verstehen Schirm nicht erlaubt aber die Birne zukiffen das geht|kopfkrat.
> 
> ...


hehe, Cooler Spruch, aber irgendwie was drann!#6


----------



## shadow_mirror (23. September 2008)

*AW: Angelschirm Verboten*



gimli schrieb:


> Das Gerücht, dass Angelschirme allgemein verboten sind, hält sich offensichtlich sehr hartnäckig. Erstens kann man diese Aussage nicht einfach verallgemeinern und zweitens bezieht sich die gestellte Frage wohl eindeutig nur auf die Provinz Limburg.
> 
> Wie dc1981 schon schreibt, stimmt das so nicht.
> 
> ...



Ich bin nicht borniert:q nur Hollandgeschädigt und habe so meine Erfahrungen gemacht mit den Kontrolleuren. Drogen ja #6geschlossene Schirme nein#d super Einstellung. Weiter so#h

Hastalavista Babe


----------



## shadow_mirror (23. September 2008)

*AW: Angelschirm Verboten*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Alle Achtung, Gerald |krach:
> 
> Dein viertes Posting und dann sowas. Das kommt nicht nur in den Niederlanden, sondern auch richtig gut an #q :c



Sorry ich wußte nicht das man hier nicht die Wahrheit schreiben darf:c. Hand aufs Herz in den Angelvereinen regt sich niemand über einen Schirm mit Überwurf auf weil alle wissen das man nicht Campen sondern Angeln will und diesen nur als Wetterschutz benutzt. 

Das dürfte auch ein holländischer Kontrolleur wissen aber er kassiert lieber ab als dieses ein zu sehen. Wenn die Wahrheit in den Niederlanden nicht gut ankommt dann ist es mir egal.

Anfeidungen und Beleidigungen wie sie von gimli kommen scheinen aber ganz ok zu sein und gut anzukommen|kopfkrat. Naja manchmal wird halt gelabert um zu labern|krach:.

Grüsle

Gerald


----------



## goeddoek (23. September 2008)

*AW: Angelschirm Verboten*

Ach, Gerald - Du teilst doch auch gerne aus. Warum schmollst Du denn dann, wenn's mal "contra" gibt ?
Musst Du das dann gleich als "Laberei" abtun, wenn es nicht deiner Meinung entspricht ?

Die Regelungen dort sind nun mal so und hier ging es um die Regeln - nicht darum was in unseren Nachbarländern besser oder schlechter läuft #h

So und somit bitte wieder zum eigentlichen Thema :m:m


----------



## shadow_mirror (23. September 2008)

*AW: Angelschirm Verboten*

Ach Meister goeddoek du nennst es schmollen ich nenne es klarstellen bevor du mich zum schmollen bringst sitze ich bekifft unter einem geschlossenen Angelschirm und mache Camping mitten im Limburger Bezirk|kopfkrat.

Genau es ging um die Regeln die dort vorherrschen und dazu habe ich meine Meinung gesagt wobei ich da von Erfahrung sprechen kann, du auch#c.

Witzig finde ich auch immer wenn jemand of topic antwortet und dann altklug schreibt : So und somit bitte wieder zum eigentlichen Thema" soll das die besondere Weißheit des Schreibers unterstützen

Grüsli

Gerald


----------



## theundertaker (24. September 2008)

*AW: Angelschirm Verboten*

Ich glaube nicht, dass die Kontrolleure einen normalen Anglerschirm ohne Schnickschnack als Wildcamping ansehen...dies könnte höchstens so ausgelegt werden, wenn man den Kontrolleuren unfreundlich kommt...logisch, dass die dann jedes Detail beachten werden...Die Kontrolleure waren bis jetzt, wie ich schon irgendwo anders geschrieben habe, immer freundlich und haben nie etwas auszusetzen gehabt...man sollte sich einfach an die geltenden Regeln halten und wenn die für jemanden nicht ok sind, dann ist man ja auch nicht gezwungen, dort zu hengele ;-) (Wenigstens ein holländisches Wort hab ich mir gemerkt ^^)

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Istanblues (24. September 2008)

*AW: Angelschirm Verboten*

wurd schonmal einer von euch kontrolliert?? wenn ja was war die buse dafür???? und gibts einen unterschied zwischen normalem schirm und einen mit über wurf???


----------



## jtomit (24. September 2008)

*AW: Angelschirm Verboten*

Hi geile Diskussion,

wir fahren mit einem kleinen Fiat Ducato ans Wasser ( Wohnmobil). Allerdings nur wo man es darf. Dann wird die Markise ausgekurbelt, die Stühle druntergestellt und die Angeln fertiggemacht. Ist denn auch diese Variante kein Angeln sondern Zelten?? Ist dies ein Wetterschutz obwohl er nicht grün ist?? Ist dies nicht sicherer als ein Schirm im Gewitter?? Gruß Tomi   Aber was in Deutschland erlaubt oder auch umstritten ist ( Ein Unterstand darf keinen fest mit dem Zelt  verbundenen Boden haben ansonsten ist es kein Unterstand?? Aber den Unterstand darf ich auf eine Plane stellen und es ist immernoch ein Unterstand!! Klasse Deutschland. Ich liebe es. Gruß Tomi


----------



## Ukeleidriller (25. September 2008)

*AW: Angelschirm Verboten*

darf mann eigentlich an der ijsel mit einem bulli ans wasser fahren und angeln? oder ist das dort auch schon kampen? ist wirklich alles sehr verwirrend was ich hier lese. wußte garnicht daß die holländer solche haarspalter sind, das hätte ich eher deutschland zugeordnet. |supergri


----------



## arno (26. September 2008)

*AW: Angelschirm Verboten*



Ukeleidriller schrieb:


> wußte garnicht daß die holländer solche haarspalter sind, das hätte ich eher deutschland zugeordnet. |supergri


Das liegt halt in der Nachbarschaft, sowas färbt ab!|supergri


----------



## Muschel-Michel (26. September 2008)

*AW: Angelschirm Verboten*



arno schrieb:


> Das liegt halt in der Nachbarschaft, sowas färbt ab!|supergri


 

Der war gut......|jump:


|wavey:


----------



## Gardenfly (26. September 2008)

*AW: Angelschirm Verboten*

Ich habe noch nie in BeNeLux geangelt,find nur Interessant das dort auch einiges verboten ist,denn:
In den anderen Diskussionen wird oft gesagt wie frei und ohne Vorschriften man bei den Nachbarn angeln/leben darf.


----------



## arno (26. September 2008)

*AW: Angelschirm Verboten*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> Ich habe noch nie in BeNeLux geangelt,find nur Interessant das dort auch einiges verboten ist,denn:
> In den anderen Diskussionen wird oft gesagt wie frei und ohne Vorschriften man bei den Nachbarn angeln/leben darf.



Das sind ja meist auch die, die keinen Angelschein haben!


----------



## Istanblues (26. September 2008)

*AW: Angelschirm Verboten*

ne ne ne, lasst uns doch einfach angeln, wir wollen doch nur angeln, was für beschissene regeln ya!!!

auch der angelschein( prüfung, lehrgang ect.) hierzulande ist ein witz!!!!!!!


----------



## levrek67 (26. September 2008)

*AW: Angelschirm Verboten*



> auch der angelschein( prüfung, lehrgang ect.) hierzulande ist ein witz!!!!!!!


 
da muss ich dir recht geben,wenn du hier lebst,muss du die Prüfung machen,aber ein Holländer kann einfach rüberkommen und es beantragen beim Amt.
Kenne sehr viele aus NL die das so erworben haben,sind aber auch die selben, die sich aufregen über Deutsche, die in NL nicht so angeln wie es ihnen passt|krach::v,


----------



## levrek67 (26. September 2008)

*AW: Angelschirm Verboten*

Wenn ich hier auch immer höre,dass die Kontrolleure eigentlich freundlich sind,dann muss ich sagen ,dass ihr noch nicht von den falschen kontrl. worden seit.
Zu meinem erschrecken,habe ich dort sehr oft erlebt, mit welcher Willkür kontrl. wird,bsp. wird nachgemessen wie gross der Gummifisch ist,tiefgefrorene Köfis beschlagnahmt(10stk)
Ich will damit nur sagen wenn ein echtes Arc...lo.. dich kontrl. , dann findet er etwas,wenn es auch nur ein umgeknickstes Grasshalm ist was dein Stuhl verursacht hat.|kopfkrat


----------



## gimli (27. September 2008)

*AW: Angelschirm Verboten*

Langsam scheint diese Folge von Diskussionsbeiträgen wohl in den Bereich des Off Topic abzugleiten. Insbesondere wenn solche Spacken wie mein Vorredner sich über die Art und Weise von berechtigten Kontrollen bzw. über die Kontrolleure auslassen. Das ist eine Sichtweise. Eine etwas andere Sichtweise eines Angelkollegen, mit der ich mich hundertprozentig identifiziere, möchte ich hier mal zur Diskussion stellen:



> Es gab schon immer Verbote und Beschränkungen in Holland. In früheren Jahren wurden diese aber kaum kontrolliert bzw. auf eine genaue Einhaltung geachtet. Es war auch nicht unbedingt nötig. Denn wenn mal jemand dichter an einem Wehr fischte oder verbotener Weise unter einer Brücke fischte (dies ist offiziell verboten), dann war das alles noch in Ordnung, solange solche Stellen nicht dazu benutzt wurden, Mülltüten und Kofferräume mit Fischen zu füllen. Auch wenn man mal aus Versehen in einem Vereinsgewässer fischte, so bot einem der Fischereiaufseher den Kauf einer Tageskarte an oder bat einen, doch wieder erlaubte Strecken aufzusuchen. Es war halt alles etwas entspannter. Diese Zeit ist aber mehr oder weniger vorbei. Denn etliche Zeitgenossen haben diese Einstellung unserer Nachbarn konsequent dazu genutzt, sich selbst Vorteile zu verschaffen. Die zig hundert Kilometer erlaubten Fischgewässer reichen ihnen nicht. Sie meinen für sich selbst bei jeder passenden Gelegenheit eine Ausrede oder Sonderregelung erfinden zu müssen. Ich kann unsere Nachbarn gut verstehen, wenn bei ihnen die Toleranz mittlerer Weile bei Null angelangt ist.
> 
> Es gibt einige Gewässer in Holland die noch nie in der Groten Vergunning und heute in der Landelijke Lijst van de Viswateren verzeichnet waren, deren Befischung aber nicht unbedingt zu Konsequenzen führte. Nur weil einiges früher geduldet bzw. nicht geahndet wurde, ergibt sich daraus kein Gewohnheitsrecht. Erst die enorme Zunahme der Verstöße und das ständige übermäßige Nichtbefolgen von Regelungen haben doch diese Maßnahmen seitens der Behörden hervorgerufen. Die Vereine hatten schon viel früher solche Maßnahmen gefordert.
> 
> Ich wünsche mir, dass die Kontrollen noch verstärkt werden und die Strafen eine noch höhere Abschreckungswirkung bekommen. In Dänemark sieht man sich seit 2-3 Jahren auch dazu gezwungen, die Kontrollen und Strafen aufgrund drastisch steigender Verstöße zu verschärfen. Dabei geht es nicht nur um Schwarzangeln mit ein paar Ruten, meistens werden ganze Flußsysteme illegal mit Netzen systematisch abgesperrt, um an die begehrten Meerforellen und Lachse zu kommen. In Kanada sind die Strafen wesentlich drastischer und reichen neben Beschlagnahmung aller mit der Tat in Verbindung stehender Gegenstände (Gerät, Boot, Trailer, Auto) und wirklich hohen Geldstrafen bis zu einem lebenslangen Einreiseverbot. Wer nicht möchte, das es in Holland vielleicht auch mal so kommt, der sollte sich nicht nur an die Regeln unserer Gastgeber halten, er sollte auch konsequent Verstöße den zuständigen Behörden melden und nicht aus Bequemlichkeit einfach wegschauen, um sich dann hinterher in irgend einem Forum über die bösen Fischschlächter auszulassen.



Wie man sieht, hat jede Sache hat zwei Seiten. Das gilt auch für die Standpunkte, die man vertritt. Eines sollte man sich allerdings immer bewusst sein: Wenn man sich in einem anderen Land aufhält, ist man Gast und man hat sich entsprechend zu verhalten und muss auch andere Sichtweisen von Dingen respektieren.

Das gute oder schlechte Verhalten von Kontrolleuren spiegelt sicherlich auch das Auftreten der Angler und deren Nichtbefolgen von Regelungen wieder.


----------



## goeddoek (27. September 2008)

*AW: Angelschirm Verboten*

Richtig, Gimli #6

Und ab hier bitte wieder topic. Für andere Sachen geht doch einfach in den Chat oder in eine IG.
Das leidige Thema, ob die Regeln in unseren Nachbarländern okay sind oder nicht, brauchen wir hier nicht wieder aufkochen.
Sonst ist ruckzuck der Thread dicht 

Und nun viel Spaß beim freundlichen posten :m


----------



## levrek67 (27. September 2008)

*AW: Angelschirm Verboten*

@gimli scheints mich ja super zu kennen,wenn du mich als Spacke bezeichnest.
(Spacke=
Spacken sind Menschen, die irgendwie nichts auf die Reihe bekommen. Ebenso gut könnte man diese auch als Deppen oder Tölpel bezeichnen.
Leider werden auch Behinderte oft mit diesem eher harmlosen Wort diskriminiert.).
Kannst sagen was du willst,aber Fakt ist dass die sich die Hände reiben wenn das Wochenende ansteht ,und die Angeltouristen kommen,da klingen die Kassen.
#h


----------



## levrek67 (27. September 2008)

*AW: Angelschirm Verboten*

@goeddek





> [/QUSonst ist ruckzuck der Thread dicht
> .OTE]
> das past zu dir,wenns nicht passt, einfach dicht.
> :v


----------



## Ukeleidriller (27. September 2008)

*AW: Angelschirm Verboten*

mann wird immer beispiele finden für jede ansicht.

was mich einfach stört ist die tatsache daß viele gesetze und verordnungen völlig unlogisch sind, und ganz offensichtlich von NICHTanglern gemacht wurde die man als schreibtischtäter bezeichnen kann.

z.b. daß es verboten ist gefärbte maden zu kaufen (und zu verkaufen) aber es erlaubt ist diese selbst zu färben!! #q

kann mir das jemand erklären?|supergri


----------



## Karpervisser (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angelschirm Verboten*

In Hollan darf man ueberall unter einem Schirm sitzen, Ueberwurf kann ein Problehm zijn, aber Freundlichkeit gegenueber dem Kontrolleur hilft meistens.


----------



## goeddoek (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angelschirm Verboten*

Hei Karpervisser |wavey:


Erstmal - herzlich Willkommen im Anglerboard und viel Spaß hier mit uns :m

Ich finde das klasse, wie Du deine Hilfe hier in und in anderen Threads angeboten hast #6

Und diese Info hier ist ja auch nicht unwichtig 

Im AB läuft also der Informations-Austausch besser als auf politischer Ebene #6#6#6


----------



## gimli (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angelschirm Verboten*



Karpervisser schrieb:


> In Hollan darf man ueberall unter einem Schirm sitzen, Ueberwurf kann ein Problehm zijn, aber Freundlichkeit gegenueber dem Kontrolleur hilft meistens.


Hoi Karpervisser,

mein Reden. |supergri

Willkommen im Anglerboard. |welcome:


Nun zu dir, Herr *goeddoek*, Lolland's Moderat- Thor


Editiert von Ralle 24


----------



## goeddoek (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angelschirm Verboten*

Ach, Gimli - Herr Wedaufischer #h

Ich dachte, dass Ding hätten wir durch. Sonst propagierst Du doch den netten Ton bei den Gästen in Holland / den Niederlanden.
Jetzt heiße ich einen niederländischen Kollegen herzlich Willkommen und dass ist dem "Herrn Fast-Moderatoren" auch nicht recht ? #c

Den Smilie hinter meinem Zitat konntest Du entdecken, ja ?

Und um deiner Bitte zu folgen - denn Rest kannst Du mit mir per PN regeln |wavey:|wavey:


----------

